# SMB Boer Goat's First Show String!!!



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

So, as many of you have seen, we kidded over the past week. 15 kids, 9 does, 6 bucks. And I'm keeping 3 for showing ABGA this show season! These will be registered 50% because I had a lot of trouble getting my does registered and transferred. My buck is fullblooded though.

I'm planning on showing the following three, and my buck this summer. So, any tips, tricks or anything for a complete ABGA show beginner? I have shown market shows, and dairy a few times, but not breeding boers. 

I also need help naming my three new girls!! I was thinking something to do with knights, due to my buck's name, but I'm open to ANYTHING!!

The first little doe was born on 2.4.15, and she's traditional, with a small spot on the underside of her right back leg, and a black spot right where her right horn would be. (First two pictures)
(Fiona x JIREH FAITHFUL ACRES SIR HALLIFER (10645383) )

The second doe was born on 2.6.15 and she's completely traditional except for the little backwards mohawk on her neck, (as you can see in the first picture of her.) The third, fourth and fifth pictures are of her. 
(Jade x JIREH FAITHFUL ACRES SIR HALLIFER (10645383) )

The third and final doe was also born on 2.6.15, and I'm not actually sure what color she'd be classified as. I'd like to hear your thoughts on her coloration. SHe's mostly traditional with those two visable spots on her back, and about 3 spots on her belly, about the same size... The last three pictures are of her. Hopefully, you can give some insight. 
(Primrose x JIREH FAITHFUL ACRES SIR HALLIFER (10645383) )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck with your shows! :thumbup:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm still trying to name these girls! I'm thinking about "Joan of Arc" for the first girl, being that was my buck's first doe born, and he has a sort of knightly name for himself. I'm completely open to your suggestions!! I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with good names... :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They look great! Hmm... Knight themed names? Here are words that pop in to my head! Knights of the Roundtable, White Knight, Lady in Waiting, Court Jester, Regal, Noble, Shining Armor, Lords and Ladies...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, just coming up with random names with my friends, we came up with some really good ones, even if they aren't knightly. 

For the second, spotted girl, we came up with Popcorn, and her registered name will most likely be, "SMBBG Who's Poppin' Popcorn" 

And the third girl, the one with the backwards mohawk, will most likely be "SMBBG Long Summer Nights" 

And the first girl still is yet to be named... So, suggestions? I'm literally open to anything!!!

And the first two names aren't final, but I do want to stick with the idea of them, so if you can think of any more fun variations of it, let me know!! I'm going to get some new pictures of them soon...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice babies!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a question.... The last girl pictured, her ears are folded, but it's not vertical. It's just the tips of them... Will that still make her showable? And is there any way to fix them...? 
You can sort of see it in the pictures... She's the last three pictures...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Tenacross, and SalteyLove! I'm very proud of these babies. More and more everyday as I watch them grow!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know some people either tio or cut them some how. There a little piece of skin holding the flap up. You'll see it if you fold the flap down. I don't know if you have to do it when they are born or if it can still be done. But I can't help you on wether they are showable or not. I don't think it's a problem but I could be wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I like Dutchess for the first girl...she looks almost regal to me!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I believe that you can still show the goat even with the ear tips folded. Some people cut the skin that is holding them up. However, I did see a national show goat with ears showing in a national show. Don't worry to much on your show. I thought it was just a country fair and set my doe up like I usually do. When you show though, don't stand right next to the goat or she may lean on you. Where are you showing at? Also good luck.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

For the Doe with the folded ear, you can tape it down with some heavy duty tape, and in a few weeks it should be straight!


----------

